# 100% slow release fert without P in it?



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

Does anyone make a 100% slow release fert that isn't a bio solid? Looking for something I can put down in summer or early fall that is gentle during summer stress. The best I've found so far is Sta Green Natural, which is 50%.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

stevehollx said:


> Does anyone make a 100% slow release fert that isn't a bio solid? Looking for something I can put down in summer or early fall that is gentle during summer stress. The best I've found so far is Sta Green Natural, which is 50%.


Yes. There are methylene ureas and coated N products that are virtually 100% slow release. You want something with 90+ % slow release N.

It might take a full year or even longer for all the N to become available after an app.

One option is pure Nitroform 39-0-0, made by Koch, and available from Greenway Biotech. Even it has a bit of fast release N due to the chemistry, but it's the closest you'll get:

https://www.greenwaybiotech.com/products/nitroform-39-0-0?variant=7283364593699

They also sell on Amazon and Ebay.

For Organic-synthetic hybrids, consider Protene, available from GCI turf. I usually use their 8-0-4 (which Pete does not offer) this time of year, and will be using one of the others in August. These have some fast release N, but it's not overly loaded up, so should be fine:

https://gciturfacademy.com/collections/granular-fertilizer


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Go to the SiteOne website. In the search, type in "100% Nos Plus". It will bring up their 100% slow release products. There are 4 choices with no P and 100% synthetic slow release. There is 1 more with 80%, but with the benefit of added micros. Choose your local store to see if any are in stock. I have used the 20-0-20 100% Nos Plus (slow release). It's good stuff.


----------



## MuttGrunt (8 mo ago)

Specialty places tend to have some specialty products I'm finding. Harrell's has a 25-0-18 in which 100% of the nitrogen is slow release and 80% of the potassium is slow release. Small prill size (120-170 SGN), 50lbs bags. Not cheap at near $65-70 a bag.
Not exactly a company designed for home owners as they're for turf specialists, but if you're able to find your local rep, you can seriously get some of the absolute best stuff available (on paper).

https://www.harrells.com/Products/ProductDetail?sku=883069


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

MuttGrunt said:


> Specialty places tend to have some specialty products I'm finding. Harrell's has a 25-0-18 in which 100% of the nitrogen is slow release and 80% of the potassium is slow release. Small prill size (120-170 SGN), 50lbs bags. Not cheap at near $65-70 a bag.
> Not exactly a company designed for home owners as they're for turf specialists, but if you're able to find your local rep, you can seriously get some of the absolute best stuff available (on paper).
> 
> https://www.harrells.com/Products/ProductDetail?sku=883069


Lucky you (assuming you're not a pro in addition to a DIYer). I've heard that company has a policy to not sell to (or at least discourage highly sales to) anyone except companies and independent pros who use the products for jobs.

That said, I believe their products/technology sometimes end up in product available at places we might be more likely to purchase from (I remember once a SiteOne rep saying something about Harrells fert being in a bagged custom blend private-label product they had ordered for a golf course and had extra of for sale. It was long time ago, and meant nothing to me at that time.

I don't even want to bother looking at their product line, as I know I can't buy any of it.


----------



## eawilson10 (Oct 5, 2021)

I have used ESN (44-0-0) which is slow release. It's available at most farm supply stores, if you have one close.

https://smartnitrogen.com


----------



## fajitamondays (Nov 20, 2020)

On the organic side, there is a 10-0-2 by the Purely Organic and Old Farmers Almanac brands (soybean meal, dried distillers grains). Last year, Walmart had the latter on clearance right around Halloween time for like $9/bag.

The only downside is that the prills are a bit on the large and irregular side Not a problem as long as you aren't reel mowing super low.


----------



## MuttGrunt (8 mo ago)

Green said:


> Lucky you (assuming you're not a pro in addition to a DIYer). I've heard that company has a policy to not sell to (or at least discourage highly sales to) anyone except companies and independent pros who use the products for jobs.
> 
> That said, I believe their products/technology sometimes end up in product available at places we might be more likely to purchase from (I remember once a SiteOne rep saying something about Harrells fert being in a bagged custom blend private-label product they had ordered for a golf course and had extra of for sale. It was long time ago, and meant nothing to me at that time.
> 
> I don't even want to bother looking at their product line, as I know I can't buy any of it.


I do feel a bit lucky to find them. I don't have the experience of the experts on this board, but it was some of the nicest stuff I've ever thrown down. The small prills size spread super even.


----------

